# Learn to Dive in Weekend Scuba Class



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a weekend scuba class coming up at MBT Dive Center on August 2nd and 3rd if you know of anyone interested in this kind of schedule for learning to scuba dive. 

We will spend about 6 hours onSaturday,August 2nd in the classroom learning about scuba gear, the physiology of diving, the no-decompression dive tables, etc.On Sunday August 3rd, we'll spend 4 to 6 hours in the pool practicing our in-water, scuba skillsand then the following weekend,we'll make our open water dives after which you'll be a certified diver (if you pass the test and be ready to go explore the the beautiful underwater world all over the planet. 

It's a great schedule forthose who can't break away during the week. If you sign up before August 1st, the cost will remain the same at $169 or $159 for military and students. After August 1st our price is going up to $199 or$179 if you'remilitary or astudent. 

This covers all books, all pool fees, all scuba gear required for class except mask, fins, snorkel and booties, and as a student you receive 10% off the cost of anything you purchase in the store. The only additional feewill come if we decide to go to Vortex Springs for one of our open water dives. There's a $19 fee to get into the springs otherwise, there are no additionalfees. 

If you're interested in thisschedulegive me a call or call the shop and ask for the weekend class.

I have 40 years diving experience and make my classes fun. 

Richard Adams Sr. 

NAUICertified and Insured Scuba Instructor

316-0074 cell or 455-7702 shop.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like a hell of a deal....would you extend that discount to some Venture Crew (Boy Scouts) boys and girls? And are you going to have anymore classes like this in mid August?


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

hey rich i might come up there and finish my class that weekend so i can get it out of the way.


----------



## welder (Oct 19, 2007)

Ya mean in as little as 10 hours I would have a world wide reconized cert. and could dive anywhere .

What exactly does this class cert. me to do and where ?


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *welder (7/26/2008)*Ya mean in as little as 10 hours I would have a world wide reconized cert. and could dive anywhere .
> 
> What exactly does this class cert. me to do and where ?


Yes, a NAUI certification is recognized all over the world. 










Your NAUI certification demonstrates that youhave all the skills to be a safe, competent scuba diver. By presenting yourNAUI certification card, you'll be allowed to rent scuba gear, and get air fills, charter scubatrips etc. anywhere in the world. 

The weekend class takes two weekends. The first weekend is classroom and pool and the second weekend are the open water, checkout dives. After this, provided you demonstrate competence in the waterskills and pass the test,you'll be a NAUI certified scuba diver


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *kahala boy (7/26/2008)*Sounds like a hell of a deal....would you extend that discount to some Venture Crew (Boy Scouts) boys and girls? And are you going to have anymore classes like this in mid August?


Absolutely. Why don't you give me a call andlet's talk about the details. For a youth group like that, we may be able to work out an evenbetter deal for you. We just certified 22 "Young Marines" which is like "Boy Scouts." They had a blast and so did we. We also learned alot about working withand directing youth. 

Richard Adams Sr 

Cell 316-0074

Shop455-7702


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *offshore64 (7/26/2008)*hey rich i might come up there and finish my class that weekend so i can get it out of the way.


It's about time Nick. This time, try to pay attention to the instructor and not the good looking girl in the classoke

BTW, I shot thesnapper in my pick last week off of Paul's boat. Rich got a 38 lb grouper.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone thinking of getting certified should jump on this deal. It's a great price, and Rich is a great diver.

He was not one of my instructors, but I've learned a lot from him over the past few years by diving and spearfishing with him.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Fred, I've got you and John signed up for the class. If you can go ahead and get your books and watch the DVDs, you'll be ahead of the game. Also, don't forget to beat the Aug 1 price increase and save a little money. 

See you Saturday if not before. 

Richard


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

haha rich its hard to focus on other things when there are hot girls around...its just how my brain works! and thats snapper is pretty small, i caught one about that size off my dock this morning...oke


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

woohooooo!!! im gonna learn how ta dive!!!!!


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *offshore64 (7/26/2008)*haha rich its hard to focus on other things when there are hot girls around...its just how my brain works! and thats snapper is pretty small, i caught one about that size off my dock this morning...oke


Don't make me turn your air off again


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *freespool50 (7/26/2008)*woohooooo!!! im gonna learn how ta dive!!!!!


Congratulations, but be warned -- it's an addiction:toast


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

*I'm happy to report that PFF's own "freespool50" has completed both his classroom and pool requirements to become aNAUI certified Scuba Diver and he passed with flying colors.The only thing he has left to do is makehisopenwater dives and pass the test this coming weekend. Soon his rods and reels will be collecting dusthaving been replaced by a speargun. *

*Way to go Fred! Good job!*


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

thanks rich!! what a blast. really look forward to next wknds open water dive. wasnt as intimidating as i thought it would be, but it's not over yet. and i dont know bout those reels collecting dust, but my gig sure is. oh, forgot to ask you, what do you think of using an old arbolete champion? its a french design gun. someone gave it to me from a garage pile. i cleaned the tip up, had it sharpened and new bands and coil cord. havent shot it under the water, but air tests shoots with reasonable force.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *freespool50 (8/4/2008)*thanks rich!! what a blast. really look forward to next wknds open water dive. wasnt as intimidating as i thought it would be, but it's not over yet. and i dont know bout those reels collecting dust, but my gig sure is. oh, forgot to ask you, what do you think of using an old arbolete champion? its a french design gun. someone gave it to me from a garage pile. i cleaned the tip up, had it sharpened and new bands and coil cord. havent shot it under the water, but air tests shoots with reasonable force.


I'm no speargun expert, but I would give it a try. Spearguns are not that complicated -- they're all pretty much the same design -- although speargun afficianados will argue the point.If it shoots straight with enough power, then it shouldwork. 

Power primarily comes from a combination ofgunstock lenght; band length and shaft diameter and length. A 42" stock, IMO, is a minimum size around here. Also, some of the European guns use athinner shaft size for"free-shafting" (shooting without a string attached).Freeshafting is hard to do around our wrecks as fish try to "hole up" after being shot.

Most American guns will have shaft diameters in either 9/32"; 5/16"; or 3/8". Shaft diameter trades power for speed -- sort of like shooting a 9mm vs a 45 acp -- bigger but slower vs smaller but faster.Many will argue the merits of each, but I've had pretty good luck with a standard 5/16" shaft on a48" or larger gun. If the stock size gets too much bigger than that, it gets hard tohandle around structure -- plus it's much harder to load. 

I think Euro guns measuse shaft diameters inmm, and I believe most Euros use a 6 or 7 mm shaft diameter. Not sure how that measures against American guns but I think 7 mm is about the same size as a 5/16" shaft. 

Spearboard has tons of great information and I'm sure someone there will be knowledgable about Arbolete guns and be able to answer any questions you have about your gun.Looking forward to this weekend and getting you guys doing some real diving. 

http://www.spearboard.com/index.php?s=a5b26010707263b22c6c0cd86de5adc8&


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet to here more people are taking the plunge! Congrats...and good job Rich on being a good teacher. Lookin foward to diving with you again man!


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Our trip out to the Av and Kingry was one of the best times I've had in a while. I can't remember laughing as much. You're a heck of good time Clay, :toast and cheaper than Sammy's, or so I'm told:angel


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulations to _freespool50 (otherwise known as Fred) _for successfully completing his Open WaterScuba Diver Course. Fred, is now a Certified Scuba Diver. He was thebest student in the classroom as well as in thewater. 

Congratulations Fred :clap


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Florabama (8/11/2008)*Congratulations to _freespool50 (otherwise known as Fred) _for successfully completing his Open WaterScuba Diver Course. Fred, is now a Certified Scuba Diver. He was thebest student in the classroom as well as in thewater.
> 
> Congratulations Fred :clap


Congrats on the cert.


----------

